# King Stakh's Wild Hunt by Vladimir Soltan



## Lilist (Sep 10, 2021)

Hello, I'm looking for help finding a recording of King Stakh's Wild Hunt. It's a Belarusian opera by Vladimir Soltan but I can find barely any information about it, at least in English anyway. I've found an aria on youtube but that's the only music from it I've heard.

Does anyone know this opera and and where I might get a recording? Any info would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Welcome to TC!
As far as I know, no recording exists, I managed to find a fragment of concert performance of two episodes - Waltz and Scene from opera.
P.S. Looks like it's an arrangement actually


----------



## Lilist (Sep 10, 2021)

Thanks, I spent a weekend in Minsk last year and saw the Tsar's Bride at the Belarusian National Opera. I really enjoyed it and although I almost definitely won't go back I look to see what they put on occasionally. They're running King Stakh's Wild Hunt at the moment and I'd never heard of it. Shame it looks like there's no recording. I had hoped that maybe there'd be one tucked away on a Belarusian or Russian language site or something.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Check this out.


----------



## Lilist (Sep 10, 2021)

That's brilliant! Great find! Thanks so much!


----------

